# Removing Lume?



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I have an old services watch. I don't think it was originally lumed as I have seen a very similar model without. Also it looks like a bit of a diy job. (Sorry I am not in a position to post a picture atm)

I am just looking for ideas/instruction on how to restore the dial without damaging the surrounding dial surface. Is there such a liquid that could be used gently that anyone has had success with for removing lume.

Maybe there are variables. I just have no idea about where to start with this as I don't want to damage what I think is otherwise a very nice watch.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm sure Mach will answer this the best


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Judging from the style of the services emblem I think it was made between late 1950s to late 1970s if that makes any difference to the dial surface and what can be used on it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As far as I can tell from Services advertising & the watches I own, the company offered most, if not all of their range in both `Lumed` & `Plain` (un-lumed) dial versions, for example...





A photograph of the model in question would help.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Will try to get picture taken today.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

As you can see the lume has either been touched up or someone has tried to 'update' the dial by painting some on. Either way it looks messy especially at 12, 6 and 9.

As mentioned before, I would like to remove the lume without damaging the dial. I have seen this model without lume with silver coloured markers. My ideal would be to be able to remove the lume and uncover the original (I hope) silver coloured markers.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I see what you mean, someone has been a wee bit enthusiastic with the lume paint.

There were a few slightly different versions of this watch, here`s mine, which, as the logo style shows, is earlier then yours



Although the hands have largish sections of the lume you might be able to see that the markers only have small amounts at the ends..



I`m sure Steve will be able to help you sort it out.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Mach.

I assume you mean Steve Burrage at Rytetime Watch Repairs, who I have read you recommending in another thread. I would really like to do this myself though, I just need to know what to use and what are my product options.

That earlier version you have is very nice looking, I especially like the hands more than mine. A classic example of class not necessarily being expensive. I can see the potential mine has and with to attain such.


----------

